# PSU for OC...



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Heya folks,
Well I just unlocked my Phenom dual-core to a quad (Stress test pending at 2 hrs and going...) and it's time to begin my OCing adventure. However, FIRST AND FOREMOST, my burning question. 

Can my PSU handle the 10% -15% or so increase I hope to acheive?

My computer is in no way "top of the line" but I did peice it together myself with the budget I had available at the time. Don't laugh at my HDD or I'll murder you. Im working on the 10,000RPM Velocirator, or maybe a Cheeta... 

Anyway, what are your opinions of my PSU? Do you feel it best I upgrade to a higher wattage before an OC attempt or will the new voltage demands be well accepted?


*PSU:* CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V 
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply


*Case:* Antec Three Hundred Illusion Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 
Newegg.com - Antec Three Hundred Illusion Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

1 x 120mm tri-cool fan - EXHAUST BACK
2 x 120 mm front fan - INTAKE FRONT
1 x 140mm tri-cool fan - EXHAUST TOP

I reverved the side panels so the side with the optional fan vent is actually behind the MOBO, so there is no ventalation escapeing through the side port. In the front out the top/back.

Idle temps are very cool as the room is kept quite cool by my very drafty windows... IDLE: 15-18C (65F) LOAD: 22-29C (85F) The CPU stress test im currently running is a steady 48C (120F)




*MOBO:* ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO AM3 AMD 785G HDMI AMD---- 
Newegg.com - ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO AM3 AMD 785G HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard


*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X2 545 Callisto 3.0GHz Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Processor HDX545WFGIBOX (Recently Unlocked)
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X2 545 Callisto 3.0GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Processor HDX545WFGIBOX

*GPU:* SAPPHIRE 100283-3L Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 
Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100283-3L Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

*RAM:* G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) 
Newegg.com - G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-10600CL8D-4GBHK


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

PSU should be fine for OC'ing that build.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah really any PSU with stable and eco friendly transistors and a solid 12v rail you can overclock with no problems.


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Excellent. Wasnt sure if I should upgrade to the Corsair 750 or not. I know the CMPSU-650TX is a great PSU but wasnt sure exactly how much it could handle.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

While a 650 watt power supply should run that video card, if overclocking, I would prefer a 750 watt to run that rig. Overclocking would stress that 650 more than I would be comfortable with so I would suggest this power supply:

Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree with Tumbleweed36! Go for the 750 to insure no issues with power stability!


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

I also agree. Before I OC I make sure that I have a good PS. You don't want to compromise your video card or any of your other hardware with the 650. Before you Oc go get the 750.


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks. Glad I asked before I began the CPU and RAM OC. Even though I am still tempted to at least give the CPU a few more GHZ. Figure if I increase until it is no longer stable then back off a bit, I wont need to increase my core/mem voltages any for the time being. 

Tumble, that is the exact PSU I was looking to buy. Corsair has never let me down.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

There is also an excellent modular version that is equal in quality if you want to get rid of the extra wires for a few more bucks.

Newegg.com - CORSAIR HX Series CMPSU-750HX 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


----------

